# I still need two for our Brazoria county lease.



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Call me for info , archery only two spots still open. 979-201-9046 Dave


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## fishdad (Aug 16, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## transportcmr (Sep 23, 2005)

*north of w. columbia wal-mart?*

dave, is this the same place the rancher stole our game cameras/batteries and was caught hunting everyone's feeders?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

transportcmr said:


> dave, is this the same place the rancher stole our game cameras/batteries and was caught hunting everyone's feeders?


No this posting was for the other side of the property. I'll tell you like I told you at Greenwood the other day. And I have been very upfront with everyone that has called evryone knows that we including myself took a real hard hit due to that guys actions. Fact is you recieved your cams and batt. less that one hour after you made me aware that there was an issue. I contacted the land owner and he went nuts knowing that the ranch hand had done that. Had I known we were going to have problems I would have never agreed to fill that side of the ranch. Now with that being said , You never contacted me after that day or expressed a desire to take action against anyone, prior to last week you never said anything or produced pics from your cams of the rancher. Had you presented me with pics prior to this we could have done something about this guy a long time ago. Bottom line is if you want to do something get it done all of the BS talkin mess around town is not getting aything done. I can't read your mind , now when I saw you 2 weeks ago you were cool about it and now? I see a trend forming ,you told Charlie your lawyer had filed a law suit where is it?I keep hearing that talk but don't see any photos or paper work. I don't carry a hanky to wipe everyone tears ,I feel bad for you but I never even saw my cams again and I paid the same price as you.If you have pics post them here for everyone to see guy.............................. Chris I am on your side in this ,you keep putting me out there like I caused your problem I suffrerd just like you. If you need land owner info call me The ranch hand that had your cam is Derek Ellis and works for Maxim Crane . Post those pics............


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm out.


----------



## Bass/Bay (Aug 15, 2005)

*WARNING*

I hunted this property for 2-seasons. First season was great and there was no ranch-hand or problems. Second year was a differant story. I too had pic's of ranchhand twice, we found signs of kills twice, one of which ranch-hand admitted to another hunter. These were brought to David's attention which he brought to landowners attention. He (owner) did nothing about it. The problem here could have been handled by owner, but he did nothing. Thats were the problem is with this place, in my opinion. His no-action showed me he just cared about getting the money and nothing else. I lost all respect for him(owner).


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Bass/Bay said:


> I hunted this property for 2-seasons. First season was great and there was no ranch-hand or problems. Second year was a differant story. I too had pic's of ranchhand twice, we found signs of kills twice, one of which ranch-hand admitted to another hunter. These were brought to David's attention which he brought to landowners attention. He (owner) did nothing about it. The problem here could have been handled by owner, but he did nothing. Thats were the problem is with this place, in my opinion. His no-action showed me he just cared about getting the money and nothing else. I lost all respect for him(owner).


I feel like the guy (ranch hand) should have been booted. I Have been told that he has been ask to move out of the ranch house within 30 days. The land owner has had other issus with him this year other than his disrespectful behavior towards us last season. If we have issues this year I won't be back for next season. This place was great until Derek showed up and with 8 years in I am willing to try one more year mainly because I know the place so well. Everyone that has called me about the place has been told about these issues. I did everything I could to stop this guy last year. Sorry to anyone that feels like it was my fault but I have no authority to prosecute the guy.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

transportcmr said:


> dave, is this the same place the rancher stole our game cameras/batteries and was caught hunting everyone's feeders?


At least you didn't get your feeder stole, stands knocked over ALONG with stealing your game cams....been there done that on that lease also.

There is a reason 2 spots are still open.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

bayourat said:


> At least you didn't get your feeder stole, stands knocked over ALONG with stealing your game cams....been there done that on that lease also.
> 
> There is a reason 2 spots are still open.


Bayourat, did I take your gear or knock your feeder over ? Your problem is with Mark not me .We went through this last year, Although I was not involved with the side that you leased I never got a call from you either. Now since this was 2 years ago what is your goal or point. How am I to blame? I am simply working to make th place better.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Anyone else that has neagative feeback from this property post it up. I would like to present it to the land owner so that he can see what these problems have lead to.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Did I say it was your fault or that it wasn't in the process of getting better? 



I all said was MY experience with the place and obviously it wasn't just a fluke because SEVERAL others have had the same things happen to them.


----------

